# In need of a source to get my blanks for printing



## FAMOUSclothing (Jan 12, 2014)

ok.. so I'm starting a clothing company.. and i had the idea of wanting to use the "band" at the bottom of sweatshirts and crew necks as a printable area for design (galaxy, indian prints.. colors) so like for example a black sweat shirt.. with a galaxy band. I don't know how to get them made or where i could call and get them.. not sure how that they would be made either.. so if any one gets what I'm saying.. and has advice on my idea.. would be very welcomed


----------



## DarrenA (Nov 13, 2012)

My advice is to do a digital mock up first. Post it online and take "pre-orders" then when you have 100 orders, seek out a contract screen printer to print them for you.

I know you probably want to get the shirts first, and then sell them, but what's the harm in pre-selling? Nothing, it will save you money and frustration.

Good Luck!!


----------

